# Particular filter removal



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

Particular filter removal So I hope I’m posting this in the right section. I have a 2017 six speed diesel I want to remove the particular filter not quite sure if it’s under the car or behind the engine, and the engine compartment. I just want to take it down and then I’ll be putting it back in after doing some modifications 
I do have access to a lift. 
I was just hoping it’s not in the engine compartment where I had to disconnect it. Any information procedure would be awesome thanks guys


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

Oh and by the way this Chevy Cruz is off-road only 
Yeap…. I run it off-road only 
I have 101,000 miles on it


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Which particular filter are you looking to remove? Not that it's a good idea to remove anyways. 

Diesel particulate filter.😊


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

Yes the DPF. I believe it’s behind the radiator in the engine compartment hooking up to the turbo. Is that the one that has the carbon honeycomb filling in it?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

What do you expect the benefit will be from removing the DPF?


----------

